# My worst nightmare.



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Just took Buttons for his yearly jab. Vet gave him the once over. (Have been putting this off for the following reasons) He needs retained baby teeth pulling which I knew and also has a hernia. I kind of knew about that but as it isnt big I wasnt worried, being a total prat I assumed it was where his cord was attatched. That needs sorting. Vet is insisting this needs doing NOW. All you who know me on here will know that Im very averse to having my boys put under. Buttons weighs 4lbs 8 and is 16 months, Rolo 4lbs 2 and is 23 months. The other thing...may as well have him nuetered at the same time. Poor little bugger is booked in for next Monday to have all 3 things done at once, if I have to have him put under I only want to have to do it once. I am now in a state of total panic. The other thing I would like to ask you guys is do you think nuetering will stop him marking? He marks everything in the world constantly. Vet says it wont. Argh!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG had her hernia and spay at one time and Sonny was fixed and had teeth pulled both did great. Hernias can be painful and cause issues if left so it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Huly said:


> BG had her hernia and spay at one time and Sonny was fixed and had teeth pulled both did great. Hernias can be painful and cause issues if left so it is the right thing to do.


Thank you. I know deep down this all has to be done but I dont want to

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

OK, he is your dog and it is up to you what surgeries he has. Don't let the vet bully you. If you want to wait and see if his baby teeth come out by themselves that is your choice. Obviously it depends if they are causing him any issues, (food getting trapped, permanent teeth being pushed out of line etc) but retained teeth can and do come out at a later age.
If you don't want him neutered, don't feel you have to. Often marking will become a habit and neutering won't change it. Neutering only alters hormone driven behaviours, but it is often used (ineffectively) as a cure-all for problem behaviours.
The hernia possibly does need surgery, if you aren't certain, get a second opinion. Definitely don't rush to get it operated on unless it is life threatening. Talk to another vet, make the decision in your own time when you have all the facts.
I think vets can be too keen to operate. I took Mouse in with an eye infection/injury (I thought the puppies had scratched it) and the young vet noticed she had retained baby teeth and started the whole 'we can remove those and spay her at the same time' speech. He was seeing the pound signs. I had to firmly point out that her eye was the issue, not her teeth. She has since lost one baby tooth, at the age of 2 and a half, and the other one is now loose. If I decide to spay her it will be my decision, not just because it was easier to do at the same time.
Neutering is commonly done at the same time as tooth extractions, and castration is a very quick and simple operation. I would be wary of castrating at the same time as a hernia repair unless that is also a simple operation. I think you need to find out more about the hernia and what type of surgery it requires before you decide how to proceed.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

He has at least 5 retained baby teeth that I can see and the vet says they are firmly in there with no sign of coming out, they are very muddled at the bottom and he has 3 that I can see at the top. She said the hernia will cause problems if left but it could just be a lump of fat. I think her plan was to look while hes under. I would feel the nuetering would be worth doing if it helped the marking, but I feel if he is going to have to be knocked out it might as well be done so that would be everything and he wont have to go under again. Dont know what to do

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would want more info on the hernia still. If it will be ok for another 6 months, or a year you could see how his teeth are at that point. A vet will rarely say 'come back in a year' because the chances are the customer won't. Arm yourself with knowledge before you make your decision.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I think that it is a hernia, he had it when he was a puppy when I got him, its right where his cord would have been and is slightly bigger now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Her point was to get it all done now while hes young and healthy as it will probably all have to be done later on. Im on the verge of cancelling. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Ive had a look at his tummy, Im 99 % sure thats a hernia, its solid and not soft like you expect fat to be. Ive just cancelled the nueter part. Cant see the point if it wont stop the marking. His teeth are a mess

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Im trying to convince myself here!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If the vet says it is a hernia, then I'm sure it is. I would want to know if it was causing him any pain or problems now, or if it is just going to be an issue for him later, and if so what exactly. At his age it isn't going to close by itself, so it will need surgery, but the vet should be happy to explain exactly what they are going to do and why.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Praying all goes well.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Praying all goes well.


Thank you very much. Xx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Does it hurt when you pick him up and touch it? BG's was sensitive if you touched it


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have no words of advice to offer, but I sure do want you to know you and your little one are in my thoughts as you search for the right decision.


----------

